# change permit



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

If you are talking the Yampa, I’d sit tight. As of yesterday snowpack is only 76%. Wouldn’t surprise me if there will eventually be a bunch of cancelations. I had a permit several years ago for early august and it was another low snowpack year. Rangers didn’t cancel permits but highly recommended. We ended up canceling. ☹


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

rti50 said:


> we have a permit for dinosaur for aug.1st to split rock. we have 16 in our permit. we had something come up where four can't make it on aug. 1st. we would like to change with another permit holder that has aug. 2nd or possibly aug.3rd. i'm not sure if the powers to be would let us change. feel free to comment. if this is possible with someone i'll keep checking mtn. buzz for replies and reach out thanks.


It's pretty difficult to understand what you're saying / asking. I presume you're talking about a permit that has you taking out at Split Mountain, but there is also a 1-day "Play Permit" for day trips that take out at Split Mountain. Are you launching on the Lodore or the Yampa river trip in Dinosaur? I'm also pretty sure the rangers don't allow "permit exchanges" with Dinosaur permits but may be incorrect about this.

Please help us help you and explain more clearly what you're looking for.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a guy at the river office in Dino tell me once while I was canceling a permit that they average about 50% cancellations. Waters too high in the spring and at 9 k+ I bet Ladore is a friggin ride. Same for the Yampa. Waters too low in late summer F it. Lodore generally more reliable late cause FGD controls it. We did the Yampa at 1200 at deer lodge dropping the whole time. Personally I would not want to be there below 800 with my rig.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Lodore is indeed "a friggin ride" at max flows (9k is basically as much as they can let out of the dam without going into emergency mode). I had the pleasure of running it at high flows twice in 2017 (one low use ... one high use trip). 

If its a Lodore or Yampa trip... you could ask really nice but they aren't really transferable. If its just the day stretch...call the river office and ask them if there is availability on the 2nd and if so ask them nicely to switch it. Yampa is pretty skinny at that time of year.


----------



## pointswest (Jul 2, 2018)

When you get a permit from Dinosaur it says on the permit it is not transferable. They are very strict about following the rules, I would not get my hopes up for a transfer/swap.

PW


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree that they're not very likely to allow you to swap. They _might_ allow you to launch a day late, especially if you catch up to your assigned camps as though you'd launched on time. But even then, maybe not. 

Worst case might be you could stick to your launch date, but launch late. If you were dialed, you could show up at 4 and launch by 6 and still have some daylight to get to your first camp (assuming you asked for and received one of the first couple of camps.)


----------



## rti50 (Apr 7, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> It's pretty difficult to understand what you're saying / asking. I presume you're talking about a permit that has you taking out at Split Mountain, but there is also a 1-day "Play Permit" for day trips that take out at Split Mountain. Are you launching on the Lodore or the Yampa river trip in Dinosaur? I'm also pretty sure the rangers don't allow "permit exchanges" with Dinosaur permits but may be incorrect about this.
> 
> Please help us help you and explain more clearly what you're looking for.


launching at Ladore


----------

